# Replacing Belts on Kimpex snowblower



## yam03 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi
First off, this site is great!!!
Question:
I am trying to replace both belts on a Kimpex snowblower that attaches to my Yamaha ATV but am not sure how I need to go about.
I was looking at this and it looks like I need to take the whole pulley system along with the shaft but would not start taking this all apart unless I really need to. So, does anybody out there know where I should go with this?
Thanks
P.S. I am new to this forum and have search but could not find any links. Maybe I am just not searching for the proper thing but I found some very interesting forums.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i think mine only has one belt, the only thing you have to take off the belt cover,


----------



## yam03 (Jan 29, 2012)

mine has 2 belts. The problem is that there is a drive shaft that goes thru the pulley (8") and I cannot see a spot to loop the belts on it. I hope I do not have to remove the shaft or gear box but might.
I will be going to see the vendor tomorrow to see what I need to do but was hoping to try and go thru this forum. At least it gave me an excuse to register.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if yours is like mine your in for a treat. I have a Kimpex Blower with the auger drive is done on the side via a chain drive. 
the newer ones have the auger drive done via a gearbox and shaft that comes out from the impeler.

The quick and dirty on how I due mine is.
Loosen Chain drive for auger. Slip chain off drive sprocket. Un bolt the end bearing on auger drive shaft Loosed the set screw by the drive pulley next to gear box slide the auger drive shaft out from the Drive Pulley.

Loosend the Impeller from the Drive Gear Box. so that you can get the gear box to move
Unbolt the gear box so you can wiggle the Drive pulley away from the bottom guard to slip the belts back on.

put on both new belts cause this take's me like 3 hours and a big pain in the @#@#$#$

put it all back and pry your belts last more than a year or 2.

you could also just loosen the drive pulley up on the shaft from the gear box and slide that off and then put the belts on and slide back on but the drive pulley on mine would not budge so I ended up doing the unbolt the gear box so I could wiggle the whole thing around.

good luck there's pics of my blower setup in the winter plowing saga link in my sig

sublime out.


----------



## yam03 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Sublim68charge. That it what I was thinking since I did not want to get into the Gearbox.
I did the swap tonight and it did take me about 2 hours but I was not sure what I was doing.
Did the swap and she started to work. Did part of my yard and she started smoking...
Shut down and took a look. One of the belts jumped the tensionner pulley. 
Tomorrow, I will see if something is not lined up or why would it have jumped. Did not wear the belt but there is some wear on it. Looks like I will need to change another one is a short time.
Thanks again.


----------



## yam03 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang... When I got out there last night, I realised that I was so excited to finally get the belts changed, that I forgot to tightnen the Idler sprocket and guess what...It is gone. See you in the spring I guess,
Now I need to find another sprocket to tightnen the chain. On with the adventures I guess.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea 

my idler broke on me and that ended a blowing session for me as well. I got the local ATV place to order me a new on and got it put on and was going again within 2 weeks.

with my blower I figure for every 5 hours of snow blowing time I have 1 hour of prep time. for something to due with the blower.

though them 5 hours of snow blowing would be more like 10 hours of plowing with an ATV and blade so its still a net plus in time saving's.

sublime out.


----------

